# Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder



## Subsanaty (6. Juni 2009)

*Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Hi Leute!
Seit langem bin ich schon auf der Suche nach einer guten Gamer-Maus für Linkshänder,aber bis jetzt hab ich noch nix gefunden.
Ich finde es irgendwie diskriminierend,wie Linkshänder im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes links liegen gelassen werden... 
Hat einer einen Link,oder selbst schon Erfahrungen mit einer Linkshändermaus gemacht,dann bitte melden.
Zur Not würde auch eine gute Beidhänder Maus reichen,aber bitte keine von Razer,mit der Software hat mein OS nur Probleme.

Danke und Gruß
Subsanaty


----------



## iceman650 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Razer baut einige Mäuse Symmetrisch, wie zum Beispiel Copperhead und Lachesis.

Mfg, ice


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Spezielle Mäuse für Linkshänder wird es vermutlich nicht (nie) geben. Wir sind da in der Minderheit und die Produktionskosten wären vermutlich für den geringen Absatz zu hoch.
Ich behelfe mir immer mit guten "beidhänder" Mäusen. Im Moment habe ich die G3 von Logitech zum zocken und bin auch recht zufrieden mit.
Wenn man irgendwo unterschreiben kann, damit es endlich mal ergonomisch geformte Mäuse für Linkshänder gibt, bin ich sofort dabei.


----------



## princessnoemie (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Moin. 

Also ne gute Maus für Linkshänder wäre die Logitech MX610 (kabellos) speziell für Linkshänder. Habe die gleiche für Rechtshänder. Top Maus. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Hoffe konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen

Schönen Tag moch


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

@princessnoemie: ist aber leider kabellos. Und die mx610 war (glaube ich auch noch zu wissen) bei der Verbindung etwas zickig. Zum zocken (und auch sonst) halte ich von den kabellosen nicht viel. Mir sind die kabelgebundenen viel lieber.


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Leider bleibt dir als Linkshänder nicht viel übrig, eine gute Mauszu finden, die nicht von Razer ist. 
Die Microsoft Sidewinder X3 ist auch für Linkshänder.
Ansonsten die Habu, welche auch mit Microsoft Treibern läuft.
Oder NZXT Avatar.


----------



## Bullveyr (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Im Prinzip sind schon alle brauchbaren Mäuse genannt worden.

A4Tech wären mit Einschränkungen empfehlenswert, von der Form her sind fast alle symmetrisch, haben aber nur Daumentasten auf der linken Seite und der Tripple-Fire Button ist auch für Rechtshänder gedacht.


----------



## Subsanaty (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Danke,ihr habt mir mit euren Beiträgen sehr geholfen! 

Gruß


----------



## _hellgate_ (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

auch wen du nicht razer willst schau dir die diamondblack 3g an die ist echt geil


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Also ich nutze Razer schon seit Jahren und kann mich nicht beklagen, bin zwar kein Linkshänder aber sie sind so gebaut das sie für Beidhänder gedacht sind. Kann sie nur empfehlen schick mal einen Screen mit hoch von der Lachesis, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## starkiller14 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Ich hatte lange gesucht und habe mich dann durch diese Seite: Razer Death Adder left hand edition - Beste Linkshänder Maus für die Razer Death Adder left hand edition entschieden. Sie ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Linkshänder Maus.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Maus für Linkshänder*

Und schon wieder ne Threadleiche ausgegraben.


----------

